# bird law?



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

I was wondering if I could keep a hummingbird? it's pretty much the same thing as a parakeet or a parrot, it's a bird bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

I want one


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

They are illegal to keep/purchase/transport/et cetera; but if you were able to get a license to keep one you'd have a truly unique pet.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

:-D here in Minnesota, we call Hummingbirds SMALL Mosquito's :-D


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep illegal 

Most wild birds are illegal to own.


----------

